# neon tetra wound healing



## sup27606 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello,
I have a problem with one of my neon tetras. Two days back, I got a few golden wonder killifish, since I didn't know they prey on small fish and also nobody at the fish store alerted me. Once I put the killis in the tank, one of them went and caught a neon in its mouth. The neon escaped and seemed to be fine, and I quickly removed the killis and returned them. Today I am seeing one of my neons have a greyish patch in the middle of the body. I think it might have been the one that was caught by the killifish and is a healing wound. I would like to know which medication I can use to accelerate wound healing. I am planning to move the fish to quarantine. I don't know if the grey discoloration is infection, but I think it is the wound. None of the other fish have anything like this.

Could you please help.
Thanks


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Adding a stress coat could help. (some have added aloe extract to help fins and wounds heal faster.) otherwise Pimafix advertises that it can help open wounds and damaged fins heal faster. 
Either way I would say making sure the tank is clean is probably the best way to let it heal. As long as he doesn't appear to be having trouble swimming or seems to be in pain, I wouldn't add any medication.


----------

